# LEM #8 motor stalls



## BC Buck (Nov 24, 2019)

Just finished processing a deer and dont know if I am expecting to much out of this grinder. If I drop a chunk of meat longer than 4"or 1/2 froze fat down the feed throat the motor bogs down then stalls tripping breaker. Plates, knife are brand new and good in sharp. I am using the 3 hole plate.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 24, 2019)

Frozen solid?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 24, 2019)

With the fat, it will bog down a grinder if frozen solid. When this happens and you accidentally leave the fat in the freezer too long, or for those pieces on top that froze more than the others, it is best to hand cut into smaller pieces. Cut them so the pieces will fit down into the auger without the auger having to break them up. 

With the Venison, I'd venture a guess that it's the connective tissues and ligaments binding the grinder.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 24, 2019)

What the horse power on the grinder you have?


----------



## BC Buck (Nov 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Frozen solid?


No, half froze.


----------



## BC Buck (Nov 25, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> What the horse power on the grinder you have?


This is the big bite sold at Bass Pro.  Box says .35 HP.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2019)

.35hp? You might just be simply overloading it then.


----------

